# A music program that...



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

...allows you to define the pitch of any note in terms of frequency. Know any?

As you might have guessed from my other post today, I'm interested in fiddling around with different tonal systems (as I was when I asked you kind people about micro-tonal music), and this requires meddling with frequencies outside and in between the standard twelve-tone series. I've tried using Sibelius to define pitch values, but it's really laborious, and is not really suited to the task.

Do you know any programs where I can just fiddle with frequencies?


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

I believe soundandfury was working on one such program in http://www.talkclassical.com/15963-looking-new-composing-program.html

EDIT: Also, a lot of info can be found by Googling "midi temperament." You may wish to take a look at Scala.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks for posting that Scala link, I have a piano patch that can import tuning data, so this will be an interesting experiment.


----------

